# Topping up Leap Card online ?



## dodo (10 Apr 2014)

I have gone onto the Leap Card homepage to try and top up a Leap Card but does not seem to be an option, just wondering is this the case or have I missed something,  there is a top up option but this just directs you to shops in your area where you can do the top up


----------



## tallpaul (10 Apr 2014)

Due to the limitations of the system, you can top-up your card online, but for the amount to be actually reflected on the card, you then physically need to ask for a "balance enquiry" at one of their agents. The process of checking the balance transfers the top-up amount onto the card. A similar process happens if you choose a LUAS station as the topup option.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Apr 2014)

I'm open to correction. But this is my understanding of how it works. 

Its a bit of a backward system. If you add money on your card, you then have to swipe the card for it to update. You can only do this in a shop, or a rail station. Can't do it on a bus. (buses are not connect to the server in realtime)./ I think its just easier to go buy the topup in a shop and get it updated at the same time. Thats if you are a bus user. 

If you are a train user then I guess topup online and update the card in the station works ok.


----------



## ang1170 (10 Apr 2014)

I registered mine to be topped up automatically some time ago. You register  credit/debit card details with them, and an amount gets topped up when the balance drops below a certain amount. From what I recall, you can choose both the trigger level and the top-up amount. It works very well: amazing it took so long and cost so much to get in place, mind you...


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Apr 2014)

I didn't think that was enabled yet. I know they were trialling it. I don't see it on my account. Where is it, under account or topup?


----------



## ang1170 (10 Apr 2014)

I don't see it either! The only thing to indicate it is that when I view the card overview information, there's a field that says "Auto Top-up - Enabled".

 I can't actually remember how I set it up. However, now that you mention it, I was a very early user and did get an e-mail inviting me to trial the auto top-up. However, that was a long time ago, and I'd assumed it was generally available.

 Why don't you give them a call? Their number is 1850 824 824


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Apr 2014)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=87386528


----------

